# Tonali KO alla spalla. Accertamenti a Tirana.



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

Sandro Tonali KO durante Albania - Italia. Il rossonero ha riportato un infortunio dopo uno scontro di gioco ed è uscito in barella.

In base alle prime notizie, il problema sembrerebbe essere alla spalla. Il giocatore sta facendo accertamenti a Tirana. Sta bene.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali KO durante Albania - Italia. Il rossonero ha riportato un infortunio alla testa dopo uno scontro di gioco ed è uscito in barella.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamento.


Se il problema è la botta alla testa si fa una notte in ospedale e non è nulla di che,
se il problema è la spalla c'è il rischio operazione.. e significherebbe stare fuori un paio di mesi, almeno 3 di cui uno con tutore ..


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Novembre 2022)

Eccolo là, incredibile. Per sto cesso di nazionale doveva rompersi. Fossi nell'AC Milan chiederei i danni alla Federcalcio. Non si può andare avanti così


----------



## Mika (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali KO durante Albania - Italia. Il rossonero ha riportato un infortunio alla testa dopo uno scontro di gioco ed è uscito in barella.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamento.


Speriamo nulla di grave! Non lo fa giocare quando le partite contano, lo mettono in campo per ste amichevoli del piffero!


----------



## Igniorante (16 Novembre 2022)

Sandro non dovrebbe manco giocarle certe partite, non dopo il trattamento che gli è stato riservato in Nazionale.


----------



## Kayl (16 Novembre 2022)

Ecco si è fatto male alla spalla. Mancini sparati.


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Novembre 2022)

QUESTE DIAVOLO DI AMICHEVOLI A CHE DIAMINE SERVONO?

A preparare l’affiatamento per i mondiali del duemilaMAI?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Ma andassero aff… con questa Nazionale buona per i tornei con le ex colonie.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Novembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ecco si è fatto male alla spalla. Mancini sparati.


Nelle pertite che contavano davvero manco lo convocava


----------



## Simo98 (16 Novembre 2022)

Calma, ci sono due mesi di tempo per recuperare 
Tenete la rabbia per gli infortuni di Theo Leao e Giroud


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali KO durante Albania - Italia. Il rossonero ha riportato un infortunio dopo uno scontro di gioco ed è uscito in barella.
> 
> In base alle prime notizie, il problema sembrerebbe essere alla spalla.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


.


----------



## mil77 (16 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Eccolo là, incredibile. Per sto cesso di nazionale doveva rompersi. Fossi nell'AC Milan chiederei i danni alla Federcalcio. Non si può andare avanti così


In caso di infortunio in nazionale il club prende l'indennizzo dalla fifa


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Calma, ci sono due mesi di tempo per recuperare
> Tenete la rabbia per gli infortuni di Theo Leao e Giroud


----------



## Kayl (16 Novembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Calma, ci sono due mesi di tempo per recuperare
> Tenete la rabbia per gli infortuni di Theo Leao e Giroud


due mesi se si deve operare scordati che bastino.


----------



## Giofa (16 Novembre 2022)

Scusate ovviamente mi rifiuto di vedere la partita. Qualche coraggioso che l'ha vista mi spiega la dinamica dell'infortunio?


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali KO durante Albania - Italia. Il rossonero ha riportato un infortunio alla testa dopo uno scontro di gioco ed è uscito in barella.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Una bella multa al Milan per aver fornito alla nazionale giocatori delicati e fuori condizione, che ne dici, Gravina?


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Novembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Calma, ci sono due mesi di tempo per recuperare
> Tenete la rabbia per gli infortuni di Theo Leao e Giroud


Sono 50 giorni, non due mesi.. e se devi essere operato alla spalla stai fuori anche 3/4 mesi


----------



## Kayl (16 Novembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> In caso di infortunio in nazionale il club prende l'indennizzo dalla fifa


un indennizzo schifoso che non copre nulla del danno, perché il giocatore non ce l'hai lo stesso. Dovrebbero come minimo pagare loro pure lo stipendio al giocatore in caso di infortunio, poi vedi come cambiano le cose. Immagina se si spacca uno che gioca in premier.


----------



## Kayl (16 Novembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Scusate ovviamente mi rifiuto di vedere la partita. Qualche coraggioso che l'ha vista mi spiega la dinamica dell'infortunio?


Tonali ha saltato, il letame di fianco pensava fosse un avance e si è piegato come una pornostar e lo ha fatto cadere all'indietro di testa.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (16 Novembre 2022)

Nazionali cancro dell’umanità


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali KO durante Albania - Italia. Il rossonero ha riportato un infortunio dopo uno scontro di gioco ed è uscito in barella.
> 
> In base alle prime notizie, il problema sembrerebbe essere alla spalla.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Vista la dinamica penso sia abbastanza grave. Abbiamo una sfiga con le nazionali che non ha fine.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali KO durante Albania - Italia. Il rossonero ha riportato un infortunio dopo uno scontro di gioco ed è uscito in barella.
> 
> In base alle prime notizie, il problema sembrerebbe essere alla spalla.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Brutto brutto


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2022)

Ma quelli che dicono "tanto prendiamo l'indenizzo", che dicono "anche se sta fuori 400 giorni il campionato inizia tra 401, c'è tempo", sono gli stessi che quando Leao andrà via a zero diranno "tranquilli, c'è Rebic alla peggio" ?

L' unica cosa da scrivere in questo 3d è PD


----------



## marktom87 (16 Novembre 2022)

Tonali sta bn sta facendo le visite in ospedale ma camminava tutto bn


----------



## Swaitak (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali KO durante Albania - Italia. Il rossonero ha riportato un infortunio dopo uno scontro di gioco ed è uscito in barella.
> 
> In base alle prime notizie, il problema sembrerebbe essere alla spalla.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Sto sperimentando le bestemmie a grappolo


----------



## Kayl (16 Novembre 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Tonali sta bn sta facendo le visite in ospedale ma camminava tutto bn


quando mi sono strappato un dorsale avevo un male atroce ogni volta che respiravo e mi piegavo ma camminavo benissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Tonali sta bn sta facendo le visite in ospedale ma camminava tutto bn


Speriamo sia un brutto urto. Si prega.


----------



## Jino (16 Novembre 2022)

Purtroppo con gli infortuni c'abbiamo questa nuvola di fantozzi sopra la testa da anni.... se è serio ci tocca scongiurare Kessie di tornare.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> quando mi sono strappato un dorsale avevo un male atroce ogni volta che respiravo e mi piegavo ma camminavo benissimo.


Qui c’è nulla di muscolare.


----------



## marktom87 (16 Novembre 2022)

Si vabbè dai speriamo bn già è importante che cammina nn si teneva neanche la spalla hanno detto vediamo comunque


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali KO durante Albania - Italia. Il rossonero ha riportato un infortunio dopo uno scontro di gioco ed è uscito in barella.
> 
> In base alle prime notizie, il problema sembrerebbe essere alla spalla.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali KO durante Albania - Italia. Il rossonero ha riportato un infortunio dopo uno scontro di gioco ed è uscito in barella.
> 
> In base alle prime notizie, il problema sembrerebbe essere alla spalla. Il giocatore sta facendo accertamenti a Tirana. Sta bene.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (16 Novembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Calma, ci sono due mesi di tempo per recuperare
> Tenete la rabbia per gli infortuni di Theo Leao e Giroud


----------



## chicagousait (16 Novembre 2022)

Ovviamente su 11 giocatori si doveva far male il milanista. 

L'albanese che ha fatto ponte su Sandro sarà sicuramente interista


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2022)

Maledetta nazionale, maledetta, ti odio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R41D3N (16 Novembre 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ovviamente su 11 giocatori si doveva far male il milanista.
> 
> L'albanese che ha fatto ponte su Sandro sarà sicuramente interista


Incredibile la sfiga che abbiamo, uno ce ne era dei nostri e proprio lui si va a fare male. Ma porca....


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Novembre 2022)

Domanda seria: cosa rischia una società se rifiuta di mandare propri tesserati in nazionale?Qualcuno lo sa?Esiste qualche precedente?


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali KO durante Albania - Italia. Il rossonero ha riportato un infortunio dopo uno scontro di gioco ed è uscito in barella.
> 
> In base alle prime notizie, il problema sembrerebbe essere alla spalla. Il giocatore sta facendo accertamenti a Tirana. Sta bene.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (16 Novembre 2022)

"torna a casa kessie" 
vuoi vedere che si è rivolto allo stregone pure lui


----------



## Zenos (16 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Domanda seria: cosa rischia una società se rifiuta di mandare propri tesserati in nazionale?Qualcuno lo sa?Esiste qualche precedente?


Basta inventarsi finti infortuni c'è han sempre fatto i gobbi.


----------



## Jino (16 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Domanda seria: cosa rischia una società se rifiuta di mandare propri tesserati in nazionale?Qualcuno lo sa?Esiste qualche precedente?



Rischia sanzioni eccome se un calciatore convocato non viene lasciato partire: che sappia io si parla sia di multa, che di segnalazione alla FIFA, che in casi estremi pure viene comminata una squalifica al calciatore nelle gare di club per X giorni. Non si può proprio rifiutare. 

Esiste comunque un dialogo tra un club e la federazione, un club può anche chiedere venga esentato un calciatore se ci sono motivi validi anche se non di impedimento fisico a giocare una partita. Ad esempio è appena rientrato da un infortunio e non si vuole rischiare nulla. Poi sta alla federazione accettare o meno certe richieste.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> "torna a casa *Lassie*"
> vuoi vedere che si è rivolto allo stregone pure lui


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Novembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Rischia sanzioni eccome se un calciatore convocato non viene lasciato partire: che sappia io si parla sia di multa, che di segnalazione alla FIFA, che in casi estremi pure viene comminata una squalifica al calciatore nelle gare di club per X giorni. Non si può proprio rifiutare.
> 
> Esiste comunque un dialogo tra un club e la federazione, un club può anche chiedere venga esentato un calciatore se ci sono motivi validi anche se non di impedimento fisico a giocare una partita. Ad esempio è appena rientrato da un infortunio e non si vuole rischiare nulla. Poi sta alla federazione accettare o meno certe richieste.


Immaginavo,ti ringrazio.Esiste sempre il metodo gobbi in alternativa come suggerisce l'amico Zenos.


----------



## Gamma (16 Novembre 2022)

Abolissero queste partite di melma.

Servono per creare affiatamento e provare le tattiche ecc.? Ma chissene, tanto fare allenamenti della Nazionale 4/5 volte all'anno non serve a nulla comunque.

Giocassero solo Mondiali ed Europei, qualificazioni da dentro o fuori (senza gironi), senza amichevoli e cose strane.
Vengono chiamati 25 giocatori e si giocano la partite partite, amen.

Un club privato che deve perdere le prestazioni dei propri giocatori a causa di queste partitelle della ceppa, mah.


----------



## R41D3N (16 Novembre 2022)

Dalle immagini non promette nulla di buono. Temo un lungo stop, sarebbe devastante per il nostro centrocampo. Ribadisco il concetto di sfiga pazzesca che, lato infortuni, ci attanaglia da tempo immemore ormai.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Dalle immagini non promette nulla di buono. Temo un lungo stop, sarebbe devastante per il nostro centrocampo. Ribadisco il concetto di sfiga pazzesca che, lato infortuni, ci attanaglia da tempo immemore ormai.




Aspettiamo prima di parlare di lungo stop.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Dalle immagini non promette nulla di buono. Temo un lungo stop, sarebbe devastante per il nostro centrocampo. Ribadisco il concetto di sfiga pazzesca che, lato infortuni, ci attanaglia da tempo immemore ormai.


Pensavo la stessa cosa, però è andato in clinica sulle sue gambe senza tenersi la spalla. Vediamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali KO durante Albania - Italia. Il rossonero ha riportato un infortunio dopo uno scontro di gioco ed è uscito in barella.
> 
> In base alle prime notizie, il problema sembrerebbe essere alla spalla. Il giocatore sta facendo accertamenti a Tirana. Sta bene.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


.


----------



## Kayl (16 Novembre 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pensavo la stessa cosa, però è andato in clinica sulle sue gambe senza tenersi la spalla. Vediamo.


anche maignan è uscito dal campo sulle sue gambe.


----------

